# Lectures on Christian Worship Online



## JBaldwin (Jun 11, 2008)

I have spent the last couple of days listening to lectures by Mark Dalbey (Covenant Seminary, St. Louis) on Christian Worship. For you PCA folks (especially) this site is a great resource. I have gleaned a lot from the discussion. 
Here is the site: 
Covenant Worldwide -- Christian Worship

Just a note: Mark Dalbey takes a broader view of the RPW than many folks in the PB.


----------



## AV1611 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks, I am currently re-thinking the RPW.


----------

